# Architecture of a DAW and Orchestral Template - Vienna Ensemble Pro



## marcodistefano (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi All,
In this video I try to explain with simplistic words what is a DAW and the basic separation needed to have an efficient orchestral template.

The video is based on personal experience, showing what I have done to improve the performances of my DAW and how you could upgrade yours.

Let me know what are your thoughts


----------

